# I hate eating!



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I knew what my food triggers were. I can eat something one day and be completely fine and the next day have to exact same thing and have diarrhea right after I eat. This is so frustrating! I know that anxiety is involved. I have major stress going on in my life right now and I'm trying to stay as distracted as possible, but it is very difficult. I already take Zoloft 75mg and the doctor put me on bentyl 10mg 3 times daily before meals. I have seen improvement, but still having problems. Every time I eat I get anxious that diarrhea is going to happen so it becomes a viscous cycle. I now hate eating! Does anyone else know what this is like? Please share your stories. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often people find food can act differently if they are having a bad IBS day for some other reason, compared to a day that is a "good IBS" day. Food isn't the only thing that effects IBS, and many of us are not food triggered, it is something else and food just seems to get the blame.

Have you tried Calcium Carbonate or a small dose of Imodium before meals (usually with Bentyl or Imodium 20-30 minutes before a meal is a good time frame, Calcium Carbonate is usually taken with meals and may take a couple of meals to work because it effects the stool it is with).

Do you do anything to manage the anxiety?


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not tried the Calcium Carbonate or fiber supplements. I guess I am afraid to add anything else because I don't want to make the situation worse. I don't really have any outlets for anxiety. I don't exercise because I am usually to weak. I mainly just try to distract myself, but that does not always work.


----------



## prefertoremainunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats exactly what happens to me, I have no idea what my triggers because i dont eat alot of new things usually just my mums cooking which i've been familiar with all my life and sometimes it will trigger my ibs other times it will not. I hate eating aswell, i am a big food lover and its hard to say no to food but now im always constantly worrying whether if i eat this or that it will trigger my ibs especiallly in school, i always eat very little at school because i get scared my stomach will start to act up and if anything i fear the embarresment the most. Its like food has become the enemy because it can have such a big effect.

Theres small things you can do to help like cut out a few foods like for example i only drink water because i've read online that fizzy drink can trigger it, so better to be safe than sorry.

I would say check out THIS website, it may just help, maybe?

And with your anxitey i would say try Yoga, really calming and relaxing. My ibs stresses me out alot! and sometimes i'll just do breathing techniques to help me calm (as that can be really effective for your digestive system )if im not at home and when i am home i try when im not busy to do yoga its really helpful and its nothing like hardcore exercise so im sure it will be fine for you. Just search some videos on youtube and im sure you'll find something.

Hope this helps, i know this condition is like hell and is so stressful, just gotta find your own little way to cope. I would say when you are feeling fine try not to worry about your ibs just focus on the moment and when your ibs starts acting up then you can panic and stress yourself out i guess, stay calm and strong.

Let me know how it goes & godbless.


----------



## ericlahey (Jun 12, 2013)

Most people's trigger foods are the same. Even if they aren't 'trigger foods' per say, certain foods can cause small problems that after eating AND THEN eating a trigger food, will cause severe problems.

Just plain and simply avoid the big naughties.. onion, tomato, peppers, sweeteners, fizzy drinks, chocolate, thickening agents (emulsifiers), e numbers, chillies, high fructose fruit, iceberg lettuce, beans, moderate alcohol intake (if any), etc.. I don't usually get flare ups now from avoiding the above and others. However as happens to you, it happens sometimes and is unfortunately the way it goes with IBS. If you get a flare up and it becomes unbearable DO NOT JUST STOP EATING. Make sure you have 3 square meals a day or your bowels won't get back into a good situation. Eat simple foods, just as Bananas (a few a day at regular intervals), simple rice dishes, toast, french bread, etc.. Avoid dairy and eat tuna fish. All these things tend to keep things calm and your body will start getting back into a normal routine and the triggers will be less severe for a few days. Simplicity is usually the best answer.


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Please look into the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I just found out about it. I have been having pain after eating anything. Well one thing that is constant in every meal for me are CARBS! Seems like carbs are feeding the bad bacteria in my gut causing me to suffer from IBS-D or SIBO. Really hope you find relieft somehow. Don't give up!


----------



## kayraykcruz (Jun 15, 2013)

I have the exact same feeling of hating to eat. Not just because of diahrea, because that's always there no matter what I eat. but because I never know what will stay down. I do a lot of vomitting, so that's there too. I never know what to eat. I rarely get hungry, so I haver to force myself to eat something. I lost 50lbs in 3 mos and developed nutrient defincient neuropathy. Talk about extreme pain! worse than natural childbirth!

I guess what i'm trying to say is, gotta force yourself so you don't develope that , too. Take multivitamins every day & don't forget the kegal excercises, that's what my dr told me. After he realized he misdiagnosed me as an alcoholic twice!


----------



## IBSQuestions (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't believe it took me so long to join one of these forums! I feel like I've personally written every single post! I can so relate to "hating eating" and my family looks at me like I'm a freak, but when eating = anxiety, that is what happens. Everything I put in my mouth - there's a question mark over. Will this upset me, where is the toliet? Every. Single. Thing. I. Eat.

The solution is to eat near a toliet, as depressing as that sounds! It's a gamble.

I eat a lot of mash potato and bland foods and I know it's bad - but sometimes, simply go hungry because my anxiety outweighs my appetite (which makes things worse!).

Wish I could give you an easy answer... if you find it, let me know! It's hard also being a twenty-something woman trying to maintain a job etc. I don't even drink alcohol so at social events I am such a square! Haha. IBS-D sucks....wish we could swap with our IBS-C counterparts! Way better!


----------

